# texas haynets



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Anybody using them for horses. I use tombstone feeders now but I was thinking of using both to save almost all the hay. I might a well sell it as to put it on the crap pile. Are they worth it?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

They look like a good theory, but I have a hard time believing they would be that much better in practice. I've got some mares in a big pasture that I give round bales to and every so often the guy who works for me just takes a side delivery rake, runs around the mess left by the round bales, makes a pile and sets it on fire. I haven't seen a good (cheap) way to feed horses round bales without having waste and a mess....I can't see how a fishing net would solve the problem, but I could easily be wrong.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Lady buys round bales off me and we put the net over them while it is on the spike. Two horses, two weeks on a 4 x 5. She says zero waste because they have to nibble it out. Can't pull bale apart and stomp it into mud


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I use the little ones for small squares they work great I just didnt know if the big ones were made the same and worked as good.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bought & delivered ($1,200) a JL Haysaver for my neighbors herd (4 head).

After 3 bales this fall, we are noticing almost a double savings in hay. Before hay saver, we got about 10 days/bale. Now were getting about 17-18 days per bale.

VERY little waste on the ground. Most falls in the tub under the feeder and they eat it from there.

Should pay for itself in less than 2 years, plus little time wasted cleaning up pee'd on hay. 

How long do the nets last? They are a lot cheaper!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Not sure how long they last but if they break a piece I fix it with twine lol.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Bought & delivered ($1,200) a JL Haysaver for my neighbors herd (4 head).
> 
> After 3 bales this fall, we are noticing almost a double savings in hay. Before hay saver, we got about 10 days/bale. Now were getting about 17-18 days per bale.
> 
> ...


JD- are you near Honeybrook- those haysavers look like something Stolzfus has on lot-I imagine theirs is cheaper.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayman1 said:


> JD- are you near Honeybrook- those haysavers look like something Stolzfus has on lot-I imagine theirs is cheaper.


The JL is Amish built in central PA.
I'm sure there's plenty of knock offs that are just as good. 
He wanted to buy this one, so I picked it up and delivered it to his place. 
So far results are very good. Far better than I thought they would be.

Honey brook is about 45 min from me.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a lady phone mr about hay and she turned out to be a horse dentist. Gave me a long speach about not to use the net causr they can and do get stuck between the horses teeth. She has worked on several horses having this problem.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh I never heard of that. What did she say to use to save have.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hog987 said:


> I had a lady phone mr about hay and she turned out to be a horse dentist. Gave me a long speach about not to use the net causr they can and do get stuck between the horses teeth. She has worked on several horses having this problem.


You know its funny, I looked at those and thought the rope the net was made of would irritate their lips and skin around the mouth.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

If this is the type of net you're talking about, I can see where it could create issues with the horses teeth. http://www.naturalhorseworldstore.com/hay-saver-4cm-tough-net/

Seems to me a feeder such as this would be preferable. http://jlhaysavers.com/

Disclaimer: I haven't owned a horse in 30 years, so I really have no clue...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I just looked at the JL Haysaver feeder for horses and it looks pretty good to me. I like the vertical bars but I'm thinking they could be a little further apart--17" seems just a touch tight, maybe 20-22".

Also, I'm wondering about the floor pan. Does it have drainage? Would maybe a fine mesh (1-2" or so) be better? Also wondering about 7 gauge steel panel and how it is fitted. Some feeders I've bought have had cheap tin that was just spot welded in--these welds broke pretty easily, then I had sharp edges right by the legs.

Finally, I have two feeders with roofs over them. For whatever reason, my horses seem to prefer eating out of those over an un-roofed feeder. Go figure!

I may try one of these the next time I'm in a market for a feeder.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> I just looked at the JL Haysaver feeder for horses and it looks pretty good to me. I like the vertical bars but I'm thinking they could be a little further apart--17" seems just a touch tight, maybe 20-22".
> 
> Also, I'm wondering about the floor pan. Does it have drainage? Would maybe a fine mesh (1-2" or so) be better? Also wondering about 7 gauge steel panel and how it is fitted. Some feeders I've bought have had cheap tin that was just spot welded in--these welds broke pretty easily, then I had sharp edges right by the legs.
> 
> ...


From what I'm seeing, even cattle with horns have not trouble feeding. You can order a model with every other vertical bar removed, but I'd bet it'll waste more hay. 
Floor pan does not have drainage, but it could with a cordless drill, a 1" paddle bit and about 3 minutes lol
They might be able to put fine mesh in place of treated plywood if that suits you better. 
Seems to be well built. Paint job is pretty rough, but its adequate.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What about the klene pipe ones out of indiana? Anybody know about them with the fold down sides that go down as the eat. I dont know how to post a link so google klene pipe hay feeder. Its model h8.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The J&L is indestructible. They don't work the greatest for really long stemmed hay as it tends to bind, but they're probably the best thing out there. You'll never have to buy another one.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I would be worried about the young horses getting tangled up in the jl. Maybe im just paranoid lol.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> I would be worried about the young horses getting tangled up in the jl. Maybe im just paranoid lol.


Me too, actually. Have never actually seen one used for horses.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> I would be worried about the young horses getting tangled up in the jl. Maybe im just paranoid lol.


Ive got 2 mini donkeys feeding out of them now. Similar size as a small horse. Never seen a problem.
More worried about cattle getting stuck with horns.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I have thoroughbreds. All my 18 would like have the same brain as those 2 donkeys lol. Its just up to a year I worry about because they are so hyper.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, sorry if I offended. I was just trying to share some experience with a similar size animal.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

No you didnt offend I was just joking around. I was just thinking my guys are more hyper and stupid then your donkeys lol. Its all good.  I appreciate the help jd. I dont know how much the shipping would cost from pa.


----------

